# How many times do I feed my RBP a week?



## TRINHSTA (Mar 1, 2004)

How many times do I need to feed my Red Bellied Piranhas a week?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

How big are they and how many do you have?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I've fed my p's once or twice a day till about 6in. Over 6in then every other day.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

once a day or every other day would be good. P's are really hardy, they can go for weeks without eating, but it's not recommended :laugh:


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

i agree with mpower!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Depends on the size. Fry needs to be fed several times a day. Juvs need to be fed every day. Adults less often.

*Moved to feeding and nutrition*


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

There's a whole forum about this topic Trinhsta


----------

